# Tutor: Using The Recovery Console



## Gigacore (Aug 24, 2007)

*The Recovery Console*

Few of us, like me will attempt to make a fresh installation if something fails and doesn’t bother about entering the recovery console itself. Please keep in mind its one of the most useful tool to recover from the error without any data loss! Whenever u get a errode]r message stating you to fix it in Recovery Console, please don’t neglect it… Go for it… its easy and faster than install the OS again. 
The Recovery Console Provides access to your system’s files systems on your HDD (FAT, FAT32 and NTFS). With this level of access, we system admin can access files and dir’s. More importantly, the admin has the capability to start and stop services and therefore repair the system.

*Starting the Recovery Console (RC)*

The Recovery Console can be accessed from the Windows XP Professional installation CD-ROM or from your Windows XP Professional Setup floppy disks. It can also be installed to the local hard disk by typing the following command at a command prompt:


```
D:\I386\WINNT32.EXE /cmdcons
```

In this prompt, D: represents the CD-ROM drive where the Windows XP Pro installation CD-ROM is located.

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1361/1255698207_a07376a29f.jpg
Type and press enter the command in MS DOS and after few seconds its appears as shown below.

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1323/1256561922_35f18a595f.jpg
Then It promts you to select Yes or No...., Click On yes....



> _Note: You cannot install RC on a mirrored disk. You need to break the mirror and install it._



*To start the Recovery Console using the installation disk, follow these steps:*
1.	Boot the computer from the Windows XP Professional installation CD-ROM or from the Windows XP Pro Setup floppy disks. At the Setup Notification screen, press Enter.
2.	On the Welcome To Setup screen, press R to repair a Windows installation.

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1244/1255692875_5b8c658126.jpg
- The Setup Screen with the repair option.

3.	Select the Windows XP Professional installation you want to repair, and press Enter.
4.	Enter the password for the local administrator account.

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1317/1255695971_8fdf91628a.jpg

*To start the Recovery Console that was installed to the local hard disk, take these steps:*
1.	Boot the computer. At the Operating System selection screen, select Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1042/1255695345_2bbe40bdb8.jpg

2.	Select the Windows XP Professional installation you want to repair, and press Enter.
3.	Enter the password for the local administrator account.
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1317/1255695971_8fdf91628a.jpg

*Using the Recovery Console*
The Recovery Console is a command-line interface. Most of the commands are derived from MS-DOS commands, so, if you are familiar with MS-DOS, you can figure out what a command does. If you are not sure what a command does, help can be obtained by typing the command followed by /?.Table 14.1 lists the commands supported by the Recovery Console.

*Recovery Console commands.*

*Attrib* - Changes attributes on one file or directory
*Batch* - Executes commands specified in a text file
*Bootcfg*	- Boots configuration and recovery
*Cd/chdir	* - Displays the name of the current directory or switches to a new directory
*Chkdsk* - Checks a disk and displays a status report
*Cls*- Clears the screen
*Copy* - Copies a single file to another location
*Del/delete* - Deletes one file
*Dir* - Displays a list of files and subdirectories in a directory
*Disable* - Disables a Windows system service or driver
*Diskpart* - Manages the partitions on your hard disk volumes
*Enable* - Enables a Windows system service or driver
*Exit* - Exits the Recovery Console and restarts the computer
*Expand* - Expands a compressed file
*Fixboot*- Writes a new boot sector onto the system partition
*Fixmbr* - Repairs the master boot code of the boot partition
*Format* - Formats a disk for use with Windows
*Help* - Displays information about commands supported by the Recovery Console
*Listsvc* - Lists all available services and drivers on the computer
*Logon* - Lists the detected installations of Windows and requests the local administrator password for those installations
*Map* - Lists the drive letter to physical device mappings that are currently active
*Md/mkdir* - Creates a directory
*More/type* - Displays a text file to the screen
Net Use	Maps a network share to a drive letter
*Rd/rmdir*	- Removes (deletes) a directory
*Ren/rename* - Renames a single file
*Set* - Displays and sets Recovery Console environment variables
*Systemroot* - Sets the current directory to %systemroot%[/code]

*By default, the Recovery Console only permits access to the following directories:*
*>* %systemroot%
*>* Root directory of local disks
*>* cmdcons and any subdirectories
*>* Directories on floppy disks and CD-ROMs

*Access can be gained to other directories by changing the local Group Policy settings as described in the following steps:*
1.	Select Start | Run, and enter "MMC"
2.	Click the Console drop-down menu, and select Add/Remove Snap-In.
3.	Click Add.
4.	From the list of snap-ins, select Group Policy, and click Add.
5.	The Select Group Policy Object dialog box will be displayed. Verify that Local Computer is listed, and click Finish.
6.	Click Close on the Add Stand-Alone Snap-In dialog box.
7.	Click OK to close the Add/Remove Snap-In dialog box.
8.	Double-click Local Computer Policy.
9.	Double-click Computer Configuration.
10.	Double-click Windows Settings.
11.	Double-click Security Settings.
12.	Double-click Local Policies.
13.	Select Security Options.
14.	Double-click Recovery Console: Allow floppy copy and access to all drives and all folders.
15.	The Local Security Policy Setting dialog box will be displayed. Select Enabled, and click OK.

The *set* command is disabled by default. Once this access has been granted via Group Policy, the *set* command is enabled. The following set command can provide several functions:
Set [variable - value]
In the preceding command line, variable can be the following:
*>* *AllowWildCards*—Enables wild-card support for some commands, such as *copy*.
*>* *AllowAllPaths*—Provides access to all files and folders on the system.
*>* *AllRemovableMedia*—Allows files to be copied to removable media, such as floppies.
*>* * NoCopyPrompt*—Causes the confirmation prompt during overwrites to be disabled.

*Recovering the Boot Configuration by Using the Recovery Console*
Problems with the boot configuration found in the Boot.ini file can be remedied by using the Recovery Console. The boot configuration can be recovered by using the BOOTCFG command, which contains several parameters to assist you in recovering from a boot configuration failure. The Table below lists and describes the BOOTCFG parameters.



> Warning: When using BOOTCFG /rebuild, always make a backup copy of your Boot.ini file. You can accomplish this from the Recovery Console by using the copy command.



*Replacing the Registry by Using the Recovery Console*
Problems with the Registry can be remedied by using the Recovery Console. Registry files can be replaced by using the copy command. Backup copies of the Registry files are kept in either the %systemroot%\repair folder or the %systemroot%\repair\regback folder.

To replace the Registry using the Recovery Console, follow these steps:

1. Start the Recovery Console, and enter the local administrator password.

*BOOTCFG parameters.*



> *Command	Description*
> Bootcfg /add	Adds a Windows OS to the boot list
> Bootcfg /default	Sets the default boot entry
> Bootcfg /disableredirect	Disables redirection of the boot loader
> ...


Scans all disks for all Windows installations and displays the results

2. You will start in the %systemroot% directory (for example, C:\WINDOWS). Enter the following commands:


```
cd  repair\regback
copy   filename C:\WIND0WS\SYSTEM32\C0NFIG
```

_Here, filename_ is the name of the Registry file to be copied.You should rename the current Registry files before replacing them. In case a problem occurs, this gives you the opportunity to return to the systems original condition.



> Warning: Files located in %systemroot%\repair\regback represent the Registry state the last time that the System State was backed up. Any changes made to the Registry files since then will be lost.



Thanks for reading my tutor… did it my self… extracted the commands by googling.

*EDIT*: To help members to access this tutor offline, i've attached a zipped PDF (text) file.

*UPDATE:* Click here to download this tutor with images.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2007)

good one. 

also had tuto for recovering mbr.


----------



## utsav (Aug 24, 2007)

cool yaar .i wanted this from a long time.short and easy to understand

keeeeeep it up


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ Thanks Guys


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 24, 2007)

Gr8 Tutorial Gigacore ! ... Keep em' coming !


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 24, 2007)

^ Thanks buddy


----------



## abhishek_del (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot buddy


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 25, 2007)

Gr8 Tutorial


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 25, 2007)

^ thanks guys


----------



## Ron (Aug 25, 2007)

Gr8 Tut.......


----------



## hemant_mathur (Aug 25, 2007)

Great tutorial


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 25, 2007)

^ thanks guys


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 25, 2007)

Fantastic Tut.

Really Very Important For Us 

Thanks


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 25, 2007)

great stuff....really applause......


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 25, 2007)

Very useful tutorial...thnx


----------



## sauravktr (Aug 26, 2007)

useful info....thanks


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 26, 2007)

^ thanks guys


----------



## casanova (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice tutorial. Thanks for the offline pdf.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 26, 2007)

^ you are welcome


----------



## Akshay (Aug 27, 2007)

Nice tutorial...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Thanks buddy!


*EDIT:   UPDATED WITH IMAGES !!*


----------



## Ron (Aug 28, 2007)

hey buddy the tut is gud.....
but it would  be gr8 if u would add images in the pdf files.......


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Thanks for the suggestion... I'll do it

Update: Added link to download PDF file with images


----------



## anandk (Aug 28, 2007)

very well presented tut ! look forward to more such from u  now !


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

jhakas hai dude ...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

^ whats that iMav (the only guy in my buddy list) i cant understand few words in hindi


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2007)

jhakas stands for amazing ... truly amazing ... its like a slang word like rapchik/jhakas etc ...


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 28, 2007)

^ Alright iMav  thanks


----------



## Ron (Aug 29, 2007)

hey buddy......
The pdf file is Gr8.......
Clever Boy!!


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2007)

^ thanks buddy


----------



## Ron (Aug 31, 2007)

hey how u converted that html file into PDf.....By which software?


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 31, 2007)

novaPDF Lite v2


----------



## Ron (Sep 2, 2007)

Thnks buddy


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2007)

^ Welcome dude


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 3, 2007)

gr8 working


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 3, 2007)

^ Thanks buddy


----------

